# S7-315-2DP an Bosch-Inverter PSI 6000



## sepperl#7 (15 März 2019)

Profibusanbindung ist für mich Neuland, deshalb brauche ich Eure Hilfe.
 Es geht um die Ansteuerung einer Schweißinvertersteuerung PSI mittels SPS-315-2DP.
 Hardwaremäßig konfiguriert, Adressenbereiche des PSI mittels GSD ermittelt ( 256, 257 ).
 Benötige:	
-Programmstruktur ( Bausteine )

 		-Adressierung
 		-evtl. Beispiel  oder Link


----------



## escride1 (17 März 2019)

https://md.boschrexroth.com/borexmv...B?publication=NET&ccat_id=14130&remindCcat=on


----------



## sepperl#7 (17 März 2019)

Danke *escride1,
*die kenne ich alle schon, ich brauche Hilfe zum Profibus-Programmaufbau und der Adressierung ---> dp_receive, dp_send, Parameter, also DAS wie.


----------



## escride1 (17 März 2019)

Hi, dann bleibt noch:

AWL/FUP/SCL?
Step 7 V5.X (Simatic Manager) oder TIA Portal Vxx?

Und: genauer Typ des PSI, gibt mehrere.

Kann morgen nachmittag dann schauen was ich für den hier habe.


----------



## PN/DP (18 März 2019)

Wenn Dein Profibus an der DP-Schnittstelle der CPU 315-2DP hängt, dann brauchst Du kein DP_SEND und DP_RECV (die braucht man nur bei CP342-5). Wenn die E/A-Adressen im PAE/PAA der CPU liegen, dann greifst Du ganz einfach auf E/EB/EW/ED und A/AB/AW/AD zu. Wenn Sie außerhalb der Prozessabbilder liegen dann auf PEB/PEW/PED und PAB/PAW/PAD zugreifen, oder wenn die Konsistenz der E/A-Bereiche auf > 4 Byte eingestellt ist, dann die SFC DPRD_DAT und DPWR_DAT verwenden.

Harald


----------



## sepperl#7 (18 März 2019)

zur Software, habe TIA V14, aber nur Basis, daher und wegen CPU 315-2DP -->Step 7 V5.3 unter XP aber V5.5 demnächst. PSI 6100.203 L1 + BOS.
Die E/A-Bereich des Slave sind 2 Byte mit der Anfangsadresse 256 und 257. Dann brauch ich wohl die MOVE-Anweisung ??


----------



## escride1 (18 März 2019)

sepperl#7 schrieb:


> _*zur Software, habe TIA V14, aber nur Basis, daher und wegen CPU 315-2DP -->Step 7 V5.3 unter XP aber V5.5*_ demnächst. PSI 6100.203 L1 + BOS.
> Die E/A-Bereich des Slave sind 2 Byte mit der Anfangsadresse 256 und 257. Dann brauch ich wohl die MOVE-Anweisung ??



Und womit willst Du nun Dein Projekt machen?


----------



## sepperl#7 (18 März 2019)

wie ich anfangs schrieb, ist die Hardware-Anbindung fertig projektiert sowohl im TIA-Portal, als auch mit Step7-Manager unter XP je nach CPU.
Am liebsten natürlich alles unter einem Dach, also TIA, geht aber bei älterer CPU nicht, da nicht mehr im Hardware-Katalog.


----------



## sepperl#7 (16 April 2019)

Da bin ich wieder, hat lange gedauert, aber habe das Problem inzwischen lösen können. Danke an Harald, habe die adressen des Slaves ins Prozessabbild verlegt, damit waren keine zusätzlichen FB notwendig.
Harald, Dein Motto hat sich wieder einmal bewarheitet : "_Es ist immer wieder überraschend, wie etwas plötzlich funktioniert, sobald man alles richtig macht."

_Sepperl#7


----------

